# You have successfully and thoroughly confused me with Substrates



## Patzke (Aug 22, 2009)

By definition, Substrate is a "substance or layer that underlies something, or on which some process occurs, in particular." Thats easy enough to grasp for me.  Where i'm confused is knowing what to use. Theres' EcoComplete, Soilmaster, AquaSoil, and then the simple potting soils from Homedepot?

Can an unfertilized potting soil from Homedepot act as a sufficient substrate for a planted aquarium? Or do I need to order something more specialized off line like Soilmaster or Aquasoil?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

A substrate is a soil-based material specifically for growing aquatic plants. 

There are several major types (listed from the least soil-based to greatest); gravel with plant fert. tabs, "mixed" manufactured substrates, "complete" manufactured substrates, mineralized soil, and actual soil under a layer of gravel.

Plain gravel with plant tabs will give enough nutrients for hardy plants like vals, crypts, and swords (or any epiphytic plants like mosses, ferns, or abubias). 

"Mixed" manufactured substrates require different layers of different substrates, but may become mixed up if you use them too often. These substrates are often expensive and usually break down quickly and often have a "break-in" period when they produce excessive nutrients. However, they are very, very good for growing any "hungry" plant. If you follow the high tech methodology, you may want them.

"Complete" manufactured substrates are one mix of different substrates. They are usually easy to use and less expensive (but still a lot). These substrates usually come in water and don't have a break in period, but they will eventually break down. THey are good for high tech and low tech methodologies.

Mineralized soil is very cheap. However, it is difficult to make (its not sold in store but other hobbyists sell it) and can ba made incorrectly. It does have a "break-in" period but doesn't break down for many, many years. This substrate is good for low-tech tanks.

Actual soil substrates are not really recommended to the novice keeper. You can use a very small amount of organic soil (<1/2 in) under a deep layer of gravel. Keep in mind that these soils can have a huge "break in" period, can break down quickly, and can sometimes turn septic if the entire substrate doesn't have roots running through it. However, this is a very inexpensive method and is conducive to low tech setups.

I hope that this gives you some info that you find useful. IM me if you have other questions.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Patzke,

I started out with a natural gravel that I bought at the local fish store (LFS) for about $16 for 50#. It covered about a 3 square foot area 3" deep. I fertilize the plants through the water column (add the fertilizer to the water, the plants absorb the nutrients from the water).


----------



## Patzke (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you, that helps a bunch. By the sounds of those descriptions I want a "complete" mix. Low to no break-in time, for low/high tech plants. where can I buy this. Seeing as I think I need about 40lbs for a 55g tank, I don't want to buy that online and have to pay for shipping.  I want to assume that Eco-Complete and Aquasoil are both "complete" substrates?

How important is peat moss in a planted aquarium. To my understanding, it's used to boost the substrates into action. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Eco complete is mostly inert; everything it lists on the bag is pretty much biologically unavailable to the plants. Same goes for seachem's fluorite. The only significant thing these substrates offer is iron, and a nice consistency for rooting in. As for my self, I won't buy eco complete anymore after getting bad batches a couple of times; the latest one had tons of small shells in it. All the same, they do offer a nice consistency for rooting in, and the iron does help out a bit.

Soilmaster select is pretty much just a nice consistency for the plants to root in. I have no experience with it my self.

Aquasoil is pretty much the best thing you can put in a tank, presuming it doesn't make a cloudy mess. Nobody is quite sure why both will cloud, but it's more than just pH; I have higher pH and no problems with the product. That being said, it's got tons of bioavailable nutrients, and it creates beautiful slopes. Amazonia Aquasoil is by far the most popular choice based on the nutrients it adds, and the fact that it buffers water down to a lower pH/alkalinity that is great for the plants, and a large number of fish species found in planted tanks. While all of this is beautiful, it caries a high price tag; something like $36 in store, and about $50 a bag when shipped.

-Philosophos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

While ADA AquaSoil may be more expensive in the sort run I believe that in the long run it may be just as economical as the others. The plant growth in tremendous (which means you can sell your trimmings) and you loose less plant. You fertilize less unless you are really high tech) so there is a savings there. There are places that ship in the flat rate boxes so it's not quite as expensive. 

I have used inert gravels with fert tabs and water column fertilizing and ADA AquaSoil. IMO there is NO comparison. 

I understand that mineralized soil grows plants as well but, 1. You have to make the soil, 2. You must top the soil with something else, 3. You can not re-arranage a lot as you are dealing with fine dirt particles. If you do a lot of re-arranging you can have nitrogen burst which leads to algae as well as dust storms. If you are like me, re-arranging and trying new plants and scapes is half the fun. PROS are that 1. It's cheap, 2. Even in high tech tanks you don't need any ferts.

As for the SMS I've read many complaints about it being so light that it's hard to keep the plants down until they develope a root system. It is very cheap compared to the others.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Miracle-Gro Organic Select potting soil capped with an inch of Black Diamond sandblasting grit. It looks nice, and cost about $16 for enough to do my 55 and then some. I go high light with pressurized CO2, and my plants grow like MAD. Skip the ADA. It's overpriced and overhyped unless you have plenty of expendable cash and a need for the "best."


----------

